# Best anti-virus program(s) ?



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have McAfee on my PC, but it doesn't seem compatable w/ my Windows Vista. I WAS running Comodo on here before the hard drive crashed & I sent it in for repairs,but when I reinstalled it,didn't seem to work anymore. :shrug: Any ideas here? I don't have the money at present to go buy Norton or anything,anyone have any tips to get me by for a while? I'm trying to reinstall Adaware in the meantime.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

look in the monthly maintenance forum. It has some virus scanners that are free.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well darnit I can;t even download AQdaware...something like "downloads is not a valid Win32 application" pops up!!! What the heck?? :shrug: :help:


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like you need to send your computer to the doc. lol
What browser are you using? Try Firefox to download the file(s), if that fails give FDM a spin. www.freedownloadmanager.org That's about as much info I can give on this error.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I am on AOL. but I have never experianced this problem downloading stuff before. Keeps giving me the same message,I can't download anything. :help:


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

You have exceeded my knowledge on this one. I've never had the problem. Maybe Gary or Kung will know something about this.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

He said something about AOL.

I believe that is the problem.



Seriously, though, does it start to download the file, and give you the error later on...or will it not even allow you to download it?


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Kung said:


> He said something about AOL.
> 
> I believe that is the problem.
> 
> ...


Yes,download completes,then the error message pops up as I try to open/run the program. Can't find it anywhere! :help:


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If that's the case, I'd say that either

a) the download is being corrupted by something having to do with AOL, or
b) it's already corrupt before you download it.

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000726.htm


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kstornado11 said:


> Yes,download completes,then the error message pops up as I try to open/run the program.


What error message?

For antivirus try downloading AVG. It's free and out performs most.

http://www.grisoft.cz/filedir/inst/avg75free_476a1048.exe


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Nevada said:


> What error message?
> 
> For antivirus try downloading AVG. It's free and out performs most.
> 
> http://www.grisoft.cz/filedir/inst/avg75free_476a1048.exe



Says ""downloads is not a valid Win32 application"... & I tried it w/ my Netzero browser this time. Can't seem to download ANYTHING.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

Kstornado11 said:


> Says ""downloads is not a valid Win32 application"... & I tried it w/ my Netzero browser this time. Can't seem to download ANYTHING.


From what you said before, you CAN download, you just can't install.

An improperly installed or partially uninstalled anti virus program could cause this problem. 

First, goto your control panel >> add/remove programs.

Make sure to remove ALL PREVIOUS anti virus software that you have tried to load on your computer, including Comodo and McAfee. There is probably some other stuff in there that should be removed. If you don't recognize something, post it here and I'll tell you if you should remove it.

Then reboot into safemode (press F8 during reboot)

Try to install the file Nevada told you to download.

If that doesn't work, chances are that your system files or registry have been damaged, possibly from a virus, or some other reason. You should use the Windows installation CD and run the recovery console. That should get you stable enough to load the anti virus software and run a scan.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

OK...I looked in the add/remove programs,none i tried to install are there. Do you mean push F8 when I hit restart? The hard drive died the 14th of June, and I sent the tower to the PC company to be fixed. Having to start from scratch... what is the Windows nstallation CD?


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

Kstornado11 said:


> OK...I looked in the add/remove programs,none i tried to install are there. Do you mean push F8 when I hit restart? The hard drive died the 14th of June, and I sent the tower to the PC company to be fixed. Having to start from scratch... what is the Windows nstallation CD?


When you bought the computer it should have come with an installation disk. If you don't have one that could be a problem.

As for getting into safemode, when you reboot the computer, just start pounding the F8 key and don't stop. You'll get a black screen with a menu. One of the options will be something like Boot to Safe Mode. Highlight it with the arrow keys and press enter.

Do you know if the company replaced the hard drive or did they fix it some other way?


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

get avast, its free, its low drag, and it works perfectly.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

avg and avast are both good i use both and they play well with each other i used them on win xp and now vista home premium no problems on either.

I think the original poster has other issues though that are causing problems beyond their control.
he may not have a install disk newer systems are shipping with install disk they require you to create a backup disk. its basically a ghost image of teh drive and puts it back the way it was from the factory.
I hate companies that do this thats why i always buy a true windows disk so I can do what I need to.
I bought a hp that required you to create a disk and it wouldnt even work I called up their tech support and blessed them out that if they arent going to ship an install disk the least they could do is have the backup disk program work.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

snv1492 said:


> When you bought the computer it should have come with an installation disk. If you don't have one that could be a problem.
> 
> As for getting into safemode, when you reboot the computer, just start pounding the F8 key and don't stop. You'll get a black screen with a menu. One of the options will be something like Boot to Safe Mode. Highlight it with the arrow keys and press enter.
> 
> Do you know if the company replaced the hard drive or did they fix it some other way?


They were supposed to replace it. Trying to download avast now... crossing my fingers. I am tempted to take this darn pc up the road to see if it'll float in the floodwaters!! :flame:


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm... well I rebooted into safe mode,al the words got REAL BIG, and when I tried to log on,kept gettting a "can't start dialing" message.... :shrug: 
wonder if maybe I should try installing a program from a CD or something?? :help:


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

you can't access the net in safe-mode.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Yep,I saw that. Does anyone know of any websites for computer help? I don't know what to do w/ this darn thing.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

Kstornado11 said:


> Hmmm... well I rebooted into safe mode,al the words got REAL BIG, and when I tried to log on,kept gettting a "can't start dialing" message.... :shrug:
> wonder if maybe I should try installing a program from a CD or something?? :help:


You shouldn't have deleted the file the last time you downloaded it to your desktop. It is probably still in your recycle bin. Boot back into safe mode, get it out of the recycle bin, and try to install it. You do not need to be connected to the internet to install the software.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

snv1492 said:


> You shouldn't have deleted the file the last time you downloaded it to your desktop. It is probably still in your recycle bin. Boot back into safe mode, get it out of the recycle bin, and try to install it. You do not need to be connected to the internet to install the software.


That's another problem, I can't FIND anything I try to download! I didn't delete anything, because nothing is THERE...not in the "add/delete programs", or anywhere else that I can find. The "not a valid Win32" message appears when I try to run/open a program I download...then I can't find it anywhere. :shrug:


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

Kstornado11 said:


> That's another problem, I can't FIND anything I try to download! I didn't delete anything, because nothing is THERE...not in the "add/delete programs", or anywhere else that I can find. The "not a valid Win32" message appears when I try to run/open a program I download...then I can't find it anywhere. :shrug:


You must be trying to run the program directly from the link instead of saving them. RIGHT-click on the link http://www.grisoft.cz/filedir/inst/...ee_476a1048.exe
and click Save As or Save Target As depending on your browser, and browse to your desktop.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Now I get "internet explorer was unable to open this internet site.The requested s either not available or cannot be found. Please Try again later" :shrug:


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I would call your computer manufacturer. Surely, if your computer has vista, it still has a warranty. Tell them that the computer is buggy a simply WILL NOT download files. Demand that they fix it.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Not sure how I did it, but finally got Avat & AVG on this thing.Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------

